# What is the Green Mode in Ryanair App?



## NewEdition (23 Oct 2019)

When logged into the Android app, click on my initials on the top right of the screen
Turn green mode on
App shell turns green.
Thats it.
I dont see what else this does??

Flights are still the same price 
Did they really spend time and money in doing this??


----------



## Purple (1 Nov 2019)

NewEdition said:


> When logged into the Android app, click on my initials on the top right of the screen
> Turn green mode on
> App shell turns green.
> Thats it.
> ...


I think you are donating to a carbon offset thingy when you opt for Green Mode.


----------

